# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  اولویت بندی بر اساس آینده شغلی و بازار کار

## mohsen.h

لطفا بر اساس آینده شغلی و بازار کار این رشته ها رو اولویت بندی کنین

مهندسی مکانیک - مهندسی برق - مهندسی عمران - مهندسی شهر سازی - مهندسی مواد - مهندسی شیمی - مهندسی معماری - مهندسی صنایع - مهندسی کامپیوتر ( فناوری اطلاعات ) - مهندسی کامپیوتر ( نرم افزار ) - مهندسی کامپیوتر ( معماری سیستم های کامپیوتری ) -  حسابداری 






تشکر

----------


## amir.abs

شاید این سوال منم باشه 

لطفا یکی جواب بده  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## artim

> لطفا بر اساس آینده شغلی و بازار کار این رشته ها رو اولویت بندی کنین
> 
> مهندسی مکانیک - مهندسی برق - مهندسی عمران - مهندسی شهر سازی - مهندسی مواد - مهندسی شیمی - مهندسی معماری - مهندسی صنایع - مهندسی کامپیوتر ( فناوری اطلاعات ) - مهندسی کامپیوتر ( نرم افزار ) - مهندسی کامپیوتر ( معماری سیستم های کامپیوتری ) -  حسابداری 
> 
> عمران.مکانیک
> برق- نرم افزار
> صنایع 
> مواد -معماری-و...
> 
> ...


عمران.مکانیک
برق- نرم افزار
صنایع 
مواد -معماری-و...

----------

